# Snapper Run, tomorrow out of Freeport...out 40 miles



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

IF weather allows we will leave out of surfside marine at 8 am. We aren't going far, just 35 or 40. It should be ok. In the early AM tomorrow we will know for sure. I can take 2. PM me ASAP if you want to go


----------

